# Yawning cats!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

have any of you guys managed to take pictures of your cats yawning?
ive got 2 of Felix, 2 of Dodger, but one where hes about to yawn
and ive not been quick enough to take one of Splodge or Spice


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty cats  I have plenty of yawn photos!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey as a kitten!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

And again! None of Ruxpin though... Will make that OH's new mission!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's Cuddles yawning


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Mooch having a BIGGG YAWN after a busy day of sleeping


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Manson - looking so very handsome.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred yawning and stretching


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Leila, a month after we got her, already bored to tears with our company:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Prinkess said:


> Manson - looking so very handsome.


awwww hes giving you a yawn and a wink there 

fantastic photos guys really love them 

i took one of Splodge the other day she looks bit like a monster, she could be in Doctor who haha!


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha ha, some great photos! Is yawning catching in cats (if more than 1 is present) or is that just a human thing?


----------

